

Snapchat clone in Dart using RabbitMQ - tosh
https://github.com/sdeleuze/opensnap-polymer

======
tosh
Slides: [https://speakerdeck.com/sdeleuze/microservices-with-dart-
pol...](https://speakerdeck.com/sdeleuze/microservices-with-dart-polymer-and-
hypermedia)

